
How to Build a Metaphor to Change People's Minds - nickreese
https://aeon.co/essays/how-to-build-a-metaphor-to-change-people-s-minds
======
nickreese
I've been a huge fan of metaphors for years (own and have read 6-7 books on
the subject) and this article was pretty insightful.

Stumbled across it today, when I was struggling for a conceptual metaphor of
how a new project we're developing works.

Had to share it as I've found metaphors to be the power tools of great
marketing copy.

